# وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنوع دخول المشرفين)



## BishoRagheb (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*الكلام ده مش للمشرفين بتوعنا
هو العمر بــــــــــــــــــــــــعزقه.....
ربنا يســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــتر​*
*1-خطيبه مشرف كل لما تتصل بيه تطلعلها رساله مسجله _السرفرمشغول حاليا_حاول في وقت اخر

2-مشرف شغال في المروركل مايشوف عربيه مخالفه يديها تقييم سالب 

3-مشرف كتب كتابه في موضوع وعمل الفرح في منتدى التهاني والمناسبات ووزع على المعازيم تقييمات موجبه 

4-مشرف متخانق مع مراته عملها حظر ...

5- مشرف خلف توام احتفظ بواحد وحط التاني في قاعه المكرر..

 6-مشرف جتله فاتوره التليفون كبيره عملها تعديل ..

7-زوجة مشرف نسيت تحط ملح في الاكل حطلها تقييم سالب ..

8-مشرف بيتغزل في خطبته _بيقلها انتي موضوع عمري انتي مشاركه حياتي انتي كل صلاحياتي 

9-مشرف عاوز يخطب عضوه بيقلها ممكن اسجل عندكم في البيت بس ياريت والدك ميتاخرش عليا في رساله التفعيل...

 10-مشرف عنده حاله نفسيه كل مابكتب موضوع يحذفه ...

11-مشرف عاوز يعرف حببته بتحبه ولا لادخل على المنتدى بدا يحذف في المواضيع واحد ورى التاني
 بتحبني _مبتحبنيش_بتحبني_مبتحبنيش 

12-مشرف عام موضف في مصلحه حكوميه شرط على كل عضو يكتب مشاركه يحط عليها ورقه دمغه ..

13-مشرف دخل منتدى المناقشه طلع بخمس غرز وارتجاج في المخ ..

14-مشرف دخل منتدى القضايا السياسيه قبضو عليه في مظاهره ..

15- مشرف عاوز يطرد عضو مميز من المنتدى حط في واحد من مواضيعه حتتين حشيش وبلغ عنه ..

16-مشرف مردش على الموضوع ده اختفى في ظروف غامضه ــ 
مشرف مراته بعتت له موضوع بعنوان &quot البصل &quot 
وكتبت له : متنساش تجيب بصل معاك وانت جاى ،، رد عليها وقال لها : حاضر ،، 
بعد شوية بعتت تقول له : البصل خلص من عندنا ،، رد عليها وقال لها : حاضر ،، 
شويتين بعتت له تقول له : من غير بصل مش هعرف اطبخ ،، 

آخر ما زهق قام وضع موضوعها فى خانة المواضيع المثبتة 

2 ــ مشرفة عشان تبقى محامية ،، قعدت تحفظ فى قوانين المنتدى

 3 ــ مشرفة قابلت مشرفة صاحبتها فقعدت تقول لها : خطيبى دا وسيم بشكل ،، خطيبى دا محترم جدا ،، خ
طيبى دا كل البنات بيحسدونى عليه ،، خطيبى 000 الخ ، تانى يوم قابلتها وقعدت برضو تشكر وتمدح فى خطيبها قدامها ،، 
ثالث يوم اكتشفت ان صاحبتها المشرفة اقتبست منها خطيبها واتجوزتو
 ــ مشرف نفسه مراته تخلف ولد ،، اول مرة خلفت بنت فسماها عديلة ،، تانى مرة خلفت بنت فسماها اعتدال ،، 
تالت مرة خلفت بنت برضو فمسماها &quot تعديييييييييييييييييل &quot 5 

5ــ مشرف راجع البيت سكران فمراته قالت له : ايه دا هو انت شارب ؟؟؟ قال لها لأ انا لحية ..

6 ــ مشرفة جوزها ضربها وفتح لها راسها راحت عملت له بلاغ فى قسم الاقتراحات والشكاوى ..

7 ــ مشرفة حبت تضايف حماتها فدخلتها على قسم فنجان قهوة وقالت لها : اتفضلى اشربى..

 8 ــ مشرفة جوزها طلقها ونفسها ترجع له تانى فبعتت تقول له : ممكن &quot اضافة رد &quot ؟؟؟..

 9 ــ مشرفة راجعة من شغلها جعانة جدا فاخدت رغيف عيش ودخلت قسم المطبخ وقعدت تغمس بالمواضيع..

م
ل
ط
و
ش

مشرف من المشرفين الحلويين دخل الموضوع ده معجبوش دخل لوحة التحكم وغير لوني
من الاخضر للاسود زينه بشرطة حلوة لونها اسود
وكل واحد دخل الموضوع
طيره بره المنتدي...​*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*

*هههههههههههههههههههههه
لا بجد موضوع جامد يا بيشووووو
لا بس يا عم احسن مشرفينا الكرام يزعلو 

لا بس هما قلبهم كبير وكلهم بيتمتعو بخفة دم جميلة مش هيزعلو
عجبتني قوووووي دي :-
11-مشرف عاوز يعرف حببته بتحبه ولا لادخل على المنتدى بدا يحذف في المواضيع واحد ورى التاني
بتحبني _مبتحبنيش_بتحبني_مبتحبنيش 


دا احنا لو مع دة كنا اتبهدلنا هههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- من اجمد المواضيع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا بجد موضوع جامد يا بيشووووو
> لا بس يا عم احسن مشرفينا الكرام يزعلو
> 
> ...


*
ههههههههههههه
اي خدمة ياباشا
محدش هيزعل
كلهم زي العسل
ممكن يحصل مع اي حد غيري:t30:​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*

ههههههه تسلم ايدك يا بيشووو  
انا عجبتني دي : مشرف بيتغزل في خطبته _بيقلها انتي موضوع عمري انتي مشاركه حياتي انتي كل صلاحياتي ​


----------



## twety (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*



> * ــ مشرفة راجعة من شغلها جعانة جدا فاخدت رغيف عيش ودخلت قسم المطبخ وقعدت تغمس بالمواضيع..*


 
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوين *

*بس شكلك ناوى على تقييم سالب*
*على طرد سريع*
*هههههههههه*


----------



## nervana (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*

هههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع جامد جداااااااااااا بجد
ميرسى يا بيشوووو


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*

*جامدين اخر حاجة

حلوين جدا جداجدا

بس ربنا يستر عليك ​*




*كل سنة وانت طيب​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يخربيت خفه دمك يا بيشو ايه ياواد كل خفه الدم دى انا عطيتك ربع لتر خفه دم طلع عندك لترين جبتهم منين
اعترف الانكار مش هيفيدك
عقبالك يابيشو وساعتها مش هنرحمك تريقه هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## dark_angel (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*

*الموضوع يا بيشو زى العسل و تسلم ايديك عليه بس اعتقد انك انت و الوضوع بتاعك المشرفين هيحطوكم فى ركن المحذوفات هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*



الملكة العراقية قال:


> ههههههه تسلم ايدك يا بيشووو
> انا عجبتني دي : مشرف بيتغزل في خطبته _بيقلها انتي موضوع عمري انتي مشاركه حياتي انتي كل صلاحياتي ​


*
شكراااا ياملكة لمروووورك
ربنا يبارك حيااااااااااااااااتك*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*



twety قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *حلوين *
> 
> *بس شكلك ناوى على تقييم سالب*
> ...



*هههههههههههه
شكلي هطرد قريب
ربنا يستر​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*

*موضوع جامد جدا يا بشبوش

تسلم ايديك يا جميل

وربنا يستر​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*



nervana قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> موضوع جامد جداااااااااااا بجد
> ميرسى يا بيشوووو



*
شكراااا يا نيرفو لمروووورك
ربنا يبارك حيااااااااااااااااتك
وربنا يستررررررررر:hlp:​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*



mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع جامد جدا يا بشبوش
> 
> تسلم ايديك يا جميل
> 
> وربنا يستر​*




*شكراااا مايكل لمروووورك
ربنا يستر من الطرد​*


----------



## SALVATION (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*

_تحفة تحفة تحفة يا بيشو
تسلم ايدك​​_


----------



## BishoRagheb (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*



jesus156 قال:


> *جامدين اخر حاجة
> 
> حلوين جدا جداجدا
> 
> ...



*هههههههههه

شكراااا  لمروووورك
ربنا يبارك حيااااااااااااااااتك
وكل سنة وانت طيب​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _تحفة تحفة تحفة يا بيشو
> تسلم ايدك​​_




*شكراااا ياتوني لمروووورك
ربنا يبارك حيااااااااااااااااتك
انت اجمل يابااااااااااااشا​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*



كيريا قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يخربيت خفه دمك يا بيشو ايه ياواد كل خفه الدم دى انا عطيتك ربع لتر خفه دم طلع عندك لترين جبتهم منين
> اعترف الانكار مش هيفيدك
> عقبالك يابيشو وساعتها مش هنرحمك تريقه هههههههههههههههه​*



*هههههههههههههه
ظريفة ياخت كيريا
انا طول عمري كده
وانشاءلله المشرفين
يجوا يشيلوني
يشيلوكي انت مكاني:t30:​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*



dark_angel قال:


> *الموضوع يا بيشو زى العسل و تسلم ايديك عليه بس اعتقد انك انت و الوضوع بتاعك المشرفين هيحطوكم فى ركن المحذوفات هههههههههههههههههههه*​



*هههههههههههههههههه
ده شئ اكيييييييييييييييد
عقبالك ماتبقي معااااااايا​*


----------



## twety (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*



> هههههههههههه
> شكلي هطرد قريب
> ربنا يستر​


*تقريبا كده*
*ههههههههههههههه*

*ايدى بتاكلنى ناحيه الطرد*
*مش عارفه *

*مستحرمه اطرد قبل العيد *


----------



## BishoRagheb (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*



twety قال:


> *تقريبا كده*
> *ههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *ايدى بتاكلنى ناحيه الطرد*
> ...



*هههههههههههههه
ماشي ياباااااشاا
اوك​*


----------



## cobcob (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*

*
11-مشرف عاوز يعرف حببته بتحبه ولا لادخل على المنتدى بدا يحذف في المواضيع واحد ورى التاني
 بتحبني _مبتحبنيش_بتحبني_مبتحبنيش *​
*عجبتنى دى
لو هتجيب نتيجة
اعملها فوووووووووووووورا​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*



cobcob قال:


> *
> 11-مشرف عاوز يعرف حببته بتحبه ولا لادخل على المنتدى بدا يحذف في المواضيع واحد ورى التاني
> بتحبني _مبتحبنيش_بتحبني_مبتحبنيش *​
> *عجبتنى دى
> ...


*
cobcob بحالها هنا
سيبتي الترانيم وجيتي
وعلي العموم ممكن تعمليها
بس في حته غير مواضيعي..:hlp:​*


----------



## فادية (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*

*هههههههههههههههههههههه *
*انا مشوفتش حاجة يا بيشوووووووووووووووووووو :21::21:*​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*

تيه الحلاوه ديه يا بيشو
جمال اوى 
بس كده المشرفين يزعلو
بس يلا زى اخواتنا
ربنا يباركك
وكل سنه وانت طيب​


----------



## mero_engel (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*

*ايه دا هو انت لسه مطردتش بعض الموضوع دا لحد دلوقتي*
*ليه يابني بس جنيت علي نفسك*
*ما كنت كويس وفي حالك *
*مالك ومال المشرفين*​


----------



## جيلان (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*



> -زوجة مشرف نسيت تحط ملح في الاكل حطلها تقييم سالب ..



*ههههههههههههههههههه
وليه كدى ما تعمل تعديل
لا جامديييييين يا بيشو
ربنا يطلعنا من الموضوع ده على خير*


----------



## BishoRagheb (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*



فادية قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه *
> *انا مشوفتش حاجة يا بيشوووووووووووووووووووو :21::21:*​



*هههههههههههه
ايوه كده
هما دول المشرفين المعتدلين30:​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*



moviemaker قال:


> تيه الحلاوه ديه يا بيشو
> جمال اوى
> بس كده المشرفين يزعلو
> بس يلا زى اخواتنا
> ...



*المشرفين بتوعنا معتدلين
شكرا لمرووورك ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*



mero_engel قال:


> *ايه دا هو انت لسه مطردتش بعض الموضوع دا لحد دلوقتي*
> *ليه يابني بس جنيت علي نفسك*
> *ما كنت كويس وفي حالك *
> *مالك ومال المشرفين*​



*معلش احب ارخم شوية
وبعدين هو انتي مشرفة ولا حاجة:t30:​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*



جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> وليه كدى ما تعمل تعديل
> لا جامديييييين يا بيشو
> ربنا يطلعنا من الموضوع ده على خير*



*بصي ياجوجو
كل واحد دخل الموضوع ده
تقييم سالب
وكمان هيبقي لونه اسود
ومنور بشرطة سودا​*


----------



## جيلان (1 يناير 2009)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*

*ايون معادا انا *


----------



## BishoRagheb (1 يناير 2009)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*



جيلان قال:


> *ايون معادا انا *



*هههههههههههههه
وليه متقوليش انك انت اولنا؟؟:hlp:​*


----------



## بحب الهي (1 يناير 2009)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*

_جميل قوي_
_بس خلي بالك_
_من المشرفين_
_ههههههه_​


----------



## BishoRagheb (1 يناير 2009)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*



بحب الهي قال:


> _جميل قوي_
> _بس خلي بالك_
> _من المشرفين_
> _ههههههه_​


*
هههههههههههه
لا
مش هعرف
ان مرة واحدة هتشاااااااال
من غير ما حس
زي الحقنة​*


----------



## GogoRagheb (8 يناير 2009)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الموضوع حلللللللللللللللللللللللللللو جددددددددددددددددددددددددااااااااا
بس احب اتنبأ لك ان انت هاتتشال قريب
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## shamaoun (12 يناير 2009)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*

الموضوع ده زي العسل عجبتني كل حاجة فيه


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 يناير 2009)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*



shamaoun قال:


> الموضوع ده زي العسل عجبتني كل حاجة فيه


*
ربنا يخليك
انت الي عسل.
بس هنتشال قريب
​*


----------



## مورا مارون (7 مارس 2009)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*



*16-مشرف مردش على الموضوع ده اختفى في ظروف غامضه ــ *



*هههههههههههههههههههههههه  روووووعة يا واد  *

*ابعتوا رسالة لروك عشان يقرأ  *

*وحتطرد  مع مرتبة الشرف لروكيه*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## ndidi (7 مارس 2009)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*

*مالك يا جدع ؟ إنت عاوز تنطرد ! ههههههههه بجد موضوع مميّز
تحياتي وربنا يباركك
*


----------



## BishoRagheb (7 مارس 2009)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*



مورا مارون قال:


> *16-مشرف مردش على الموضوع ده اختفى في ظروف غامضه ــ *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*كده يامورا
تفرحي فيا اني هتطرد:smil8:​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (7 مارس 2009)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*



ndidi قال:


> *مالك يا جدع ؟ إنت عاوز تنطرد ! ههههههههه بجد موضوع مميّز
> تحياتي وربنا يباركك
> *



شكرا لمروووورك ياباشا
ربنا يبارك حياتك
وافتكرني لما اتطرد​


----------



## Alexander.t (7 مارس 2009)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*

لا فعلا قلبك جامد عشان تنزل موضوع زى ده 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب
اذكرنى فى صلواتك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 مارس 2009)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الموضوع حلو جداااااااااااااااااا يا بيشو
لسه مرمر مارو مدخلتش هههههههههههههههههههه خلى بالك


----------



## sameh sabet (7 مارس 2009)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*

انا سعيد جدا بالانضمام اليكم


----------



## marmar2010 (7 مارس 2009)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*

ههههههههههههههههه

حلوة اوى


----------



## monygirl (7 مارس 2009)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*

_هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​_​
_خلى بالك بقى انت كدة بتعلب بالنار _
_خاف على نفسك _
_هاةةةةةةةة_
_دة تحذير _
_مش اكتر _
_شكرا ليك يابيشوى [/CENT

ER]_​


----------



## مريم12 (9 مارس 2009)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*

*موضوع روعة يا بيشو*
*بس حاسب على نفسك من المشرفين*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (9 مارس 2009)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*

ههههههههههههههههههههه
عسل يا بيشو
شكلك هتطول فى المنتدى
هههههههههه
بس بجد تسلم ايدك
دمااااااااااااااااااااااااااار​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 مارس 2009)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*

*يلا يبشو كنت طيب والله 

هتسيب مكانك لمين يخويا ​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (20 مارس 2009)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*



elbatal 2010 قال:


> لا فعلا قلبك جامد عشان تنزل موضوع زى ده
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب
> اذكرنى فى صلواتك



شكرا ياجميل لمرووورك
ربنا يخليك ولا جامد ولا حاجة ياعم
​


----------



## BishoRagheb (20 مارس 2009)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*



swety koky girl قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الموضوع حلو جداااااااااااااااااا يا بيشو
> لسه مرمر مارو مدخلتش هههههههههههههههههههه خلى بالك



شكرا ياكوكي لمرووورك
ربنا يخليكي​


----------



## BishoRagheb (20 مارس 2009)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*



sameh sabet قال:


> انا سعيد جدا بالانضمام اليكم



شكرا ياجميل لمرووووورك
ربن ايبارك حياتك
نورت بيتك 
ويارب دايما تبقي معانا 
وتشارك وتستفاد​


----------



## BishoRagheb (20 مارس 2009)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*



marmar2010 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوة اوى



شكرا ياجميل لمرووورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك 
نورتي الموضوع​


----------



## BishoRagheb (20 مارس 2009)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*



monygirl قال:


> _هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​_​
> _خلى بالك بقى انت كدة بتعلب بالنار _
> _خاف على نفسك _
> _هاةةةةةةةة_
> ...




شكرا ياموني لتحذيرك 
ربنا يخليكي وعقبال 
ماتخدي الاسود ابو شرطة:t30:​


----------



## BishoRagheb (20 مارس 2009)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*



مريم12 قال:


> *موضوع روعة يا بيشو*
> *بس حاسب على نفسك من المشرفين*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​



شكرا يامريم لمرووورك
نورتي الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​​


----------



## sweetyshery (20 مارس 2009)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد تحفه 
وشكرا انك خلتني اخد بالي عشان لو في يوم اتقدملي مشرف ابقي عرفا حياتي هتبقي عامله ازاي
نايس بجد*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (20 مارس 2009)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*



خاطى ونادم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> عسل يا بيشو
> شكلك هتطول فى المنتدى
> هههههههههه
> ...



شكرا ياجميل لمرووورك
انت اللي عسل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (20 مارس 2009)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *يلا يبشو كنت طيب والله
> 
> هتسيب مكانك لمين يخويا ​*



انا قاعد بقي علي قلبك
ومش همشي​


----------



## BishoRagheb (20 مارس 2009)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*



sweetyshery قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بجد تحفه
> وشكرا انك خلتني اخد بالي عشان لو في يوم اتقدملي مشرف ابقي عرفا حياتي هتبقي عامله ازاي
> نايس بجد*​



شكرا ياشيرري لمرووورك
نورتي الموضووووووع
ربنا يستر علي الواااحد​


----------



## kokielpop (21 مارس 2009)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*

*يابيشو انت لسه عايش يابنى ولو فى فى قسم الشكاوى 

هههههههههههههههههه

تسلم بيشو ​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (16 أبريل 2009)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*

لا بس احتمال كبير اودع قريب ادعي وقول يارب​


----------



## kingmena (16 أبريل 2009)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

شديدة يا مان*​


----------



## Rosetta (16 أبريل 2009)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*

*هههههههههههههههههه

رووووووووووعة يا بيشو 
مرسي ليك على الموضوع العسل *​


----------



## ماريتا (16 أبريل 2009)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*

_*9 ــ مشرفة راجعة من شغلها جعانة جدا فاخدت رغيف عيش ودخلت قسم المطبخ وقعدت تغمس بالمواضيع..*
موضوع جااااااااااامد يا بيشو بجد_
_ميرسى للموضوع يا قمر_​


----------



## kalimooo (16 أبريل 2009)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*

رااااااااااااائع يا بيشو 

مشكور يا باشا


----------



## غالى صبحى (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*

على فكرة انا اعرف مشرف من المشرفين الى هنا فى المنتدى لانة اخويا المشرف دة اول ما بيصحى من النوم وقبل ما يرفع الغطا من على جسمة ايدة بتكون على زرار الكمبيوتر لدرجة انى ساعات بحس ان الكمبيوتر بلنسبالو زى الشاحن للموبايل المهم ربنا يسترها وما يطردنيش


----------



## BishoRagheb (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*



kingmena قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> شديدة يا مان*​



شكرا يامينا لمرووورك
نورت​


----------



## BishoRagheb (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*



red rose88 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> رووووووووووعة يا بيشو
> مرسي ليك على الموضوع العسل *​



شكرا ياروز لمروووورك
انت اللي عسل
نورتي​


----------



## BishoRagheb (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*



ماريتا قال:


> _*9 ــ مشرفة راجعة من شغلها جعانة جدا فاخدت رغيف عيش ودخلت قسم المطبخ وقعدت تغمس بالمواضيع..*
> موضوع جااااااااااامد يا بيشو بجد_
> _ميرسى للموضوع يا قمر_​



اي خدعة يامارو
نورت ياجميل​


----------



## BishoRagheb (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*



كليمو قال:


> رااااااااااااائع يا بيشو
> 
> مشكور يا باشا



شكرا ياكليم لمروورك
نورت ياباشا​


----------



## BishoRagheb (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*



غالى صبحى قال:


> على فكرة انا اعرف مشرف من المشرفين الى هنا فى المنتدى لانة اخويا المشرف دة اول ما بيصحى من النوم وقبل ما يرفع الغطا من على جسمة ايدة بتكون على زرار الكمبيوتر لدرجة انى ساعات بحس ان الكمبيوتر بلنسبالو زى الشاحن للموبايل المهم ربنا يسترها وما يطردنيش



شكرا اخي لمروووورك
بس انا مليش دعوة بيك بقي
خليني ياعم في حالي بدال ما اطير
كفاية اللي انا كاتبه:crazy_pil
​


----------



## lion_heart (19 أبريل 2009)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*



> *3 ــ مشرفة قابلت مشرفة صاحبتها فقعدت تقول لها : خطيبى دا وسيم بشكل ،، خطيبى دا محترم جدا ،، خ
> طيبى دا كل البنات بيحسدونى عليه ،، خطيبى 000 الخ ، تانى يوم قابلتها وقعدت برضو تشكر وتمدح فى خطيبها قدامها ،،
> ثالث يوم اكتشفت ان صاحبتها المشرفة اقتبست منها خطيبها واتجوزتو*


 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

موضوع اكثر من رائع ربنا يبارك حياتك

و ليك احلى تقيم​


----------



## soko (19 أبريل 2009)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
لا بجد موضوع جامد يا بيشووووو


----------



## BishoRagheb (19 أبريل 2009)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*



انور الحق قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههجامد يا واد



شكرا اخي لمروووورك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (19 أبريل 2009)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*



yaso3 rabie قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> موضوع اكثر من رائع ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> و ليك احلى تقيم​



شكرا اخي لمروووورك
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## BishoRagheb (19 أبريل 2009)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*



soko قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا بجد موضوع جامد يا بيشووووو



شكرا لمرووورك 
نورتي الموضوع​


----------



## doooody (19 أبريل 2009)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*

_ههههههههههههههههههههه_
_موضوع جميل _​


----------



## just member (20 أبريل 2009)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*



> *-مشرف عاوز يعرف حببته بتحبه ولا لادخل على المنتدى بدا يحذف في المواضيع واحد ورى التاني*





> *بتحبني _مبتحبنيش_بتحبني_مبتحبنيش *
> ​


*ههههههههههههههه*

*بجد جامد جامد يا بيشو*
*موتنى من الضحك*
*ههههههههههه*
*ياربى*
*ميرسى يا بيشو*
*وماتخفش*
*طردك هيكون على ايدى انا ماتقلقش من حكاية الطرد دى*
*شكرا حبيبى ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
*كل سنة وانت طيب*​ 

​


----------



## BishoRagheb (21 أبريل 2009)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*



doooody قال:


> _ههههههههههههههههههههه_
> _موضوع جميل _​



شكرا يادودي لمروورك
نورتي الموضوع​


----------



## BishoRagheb (21 أبريل 2009)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*



come with me قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *بجد جامد جامد يا بيشو*
> *موتنى من الضحك*
> ...




شكرا ياجو لمروورك
دايما رافع معنوياتي
والطرد بتاعي مضمون
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## ماجى باسيلى (21 أبريل 2009)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*

حلوووووووووووووين اوى يا بيشو بس انت مستبيع خلى بالك من نفسك ومن مواضيعك هههههههههههههههههه العمر مش بعزقه بس بجد هو موضوع فعلااااااااااا جميل


----------



## GogoRagheb (21 أبريل 2009)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*

ياسلام عليك يابيشو






شكلك كده ياباشا اتطردت 
صح؟​


----------



## amad_almalk (22 أبريل 2009)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*

رائع 

مرسيىىىىىى

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## النهيسى (25 أبريل 2009)

*جايبلكم النهارده شويه نكت عن المشرفين و المشرفات (ربنا يستر)*

جايبلكم النهارده شويه نكت عن المشرفين و المشرفات (ربنا يستر) 

1-خطيبه مشرف (خطيب مشرفة ) كل لما تتصل بيه تطلعلها رساله مسجله _السرفرمشغول حاليا_حاول في وقت اخر

2-مشرف أو مشرفة شغال في المروركل مايشوف عربيه مخالفه يديها تقييم سالب

3-مشرفه كتب كتابها في موضوع وعملت الفرح في منتدى التهاني والمناسبات ووزعت على المعازيم تقييمات موجبه

4-مشرف متخانق مع مراته عملها حظر

5- مشرفه خلفت توام احتفظت بواحد وحطت التاني في الارشيف

6-مشرفه جتلها فاتوره التليفون كبيره عملتها تعديل

7-زوجت مشرف نسيت تحط ملح في الاكل حطلها تقييم سالب

8-مشرف بيتغزل في خطبته _بيقلها انتي موضوع عمري ........انتي مشاركه حياتي ......انتي كل صلاحياتي

9-مشرف عاوز يخطب عصوه يبقلها ممكن اسجل عندكم في البيت بس ياريت والدك ميتاخرش عليا في رساله التفعيل

10-مشرفه عندها حاله نفسيه كل ماتكتب موضوع تحذفه

11-مشرف عاوز يعرف حببته بتحبه ولا لا دخل على المنتدى بدا يخذف في المواضيع واحد ورى التاني (بتحبني _مبتحبنيش_بتحبني_مبتحبنيش)

12-مشرفة عامة موظفة في مصلحه حكوميه شرط على كل عضو يكتب مشاركه يحط عليها ورقه دمغه

13-مشرف دخل منتدى المناقشه طلع بخمس غرز وارتجاج في المخ

14-مشرفة دخل منتدى القضايا السياسيه قبضو عليه في مظاهره

15- مشرف عاوز يطرد عضو مميزمن المنتدى حط في واحد من مواضيعه حتتين حشيش وبلغ عنه

16-مشرفة مردتش على الموضوع ده اختفى في ظروف غامضه 
اوعوا تكونوا بتزعلوا يا مشرفين 
انا اقصد منتدى تانى خالصههههههههههههههههههههههههه مش انتو خالص هههههههههه


 منقول​


----------



## مريم12 (25 أبريل 2009)

*رد: جايبلكم النهارده شويه نكت عن المشرفين و المشرفات (ربنا يستر)*

*هههههههههههههههههههههه
بس حاسب على نفسك من مشرفين المنتدى
ميررررررررررررررررررسى يا نهيسى ​*


----------



## muheb (25 أبريل 2009)

*رد: جايبلكم النهارده شويه نكت عن المشرفين و المشرفات (ربنا يستر)*

ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (25 أبريل 2009)

*رد: جايبلكم النهارده شويه نكت عن المشرفين و المشرفات (ربنا يستر)*

ههههههههههههههههه
انتبه لنفسك

شكراا النهيسى


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 أبريل 2009)

*رد: جايبلكم النهارده شويه نكت عن المشرفين و المشرفات (ربنا يستر)*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوين جدا
ميرسى ليك النهيسى​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 أبريل 2009)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*

*تم دمج الموضوع مع سابقه لتكراره

سلام ونعمة..*​


----------



## amad_almalk (26 أبريل 2009)

نكته رائعه

مرسيىىىىىى علي النكته

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (27 أبريل 2009)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*



ماجى باسيلى قال:


> حلوووووووووووووين اوى يا بيشو بس انت مستبيع خلى بالك من نفسك ومن مواضيعك هههههههههههههههههه العمر مش بعزقه بس بجد هو موضوع فعلااااااااااا جميل



شكرا ياماجي لمرووورك
وربنا هو اللي بيستر
والعمر بعزقة:heat:​


----------



## BishoRagheb (27 أبريل 2009)

*رد: وسع يا جدع- اجمد موضوع فى المنتدى(ومنعا للاحراج ممنعو دخول المشرفين)*



GogoRagheb قال:


> ياسلام عليك يابيشو
> 
> 
> 
> ...



لا 
لسه موجود :t30:​


----------



## @JOJO@ (1 مايو 2009)

عسل اوي شكرا لكي


----------



## bent yasoo3 (4 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BishoRagheb (7 مايو 2009)

@jojo@ قال:


> عسل اوي شكرا لكي



شكرا ياجوجو لمرووورك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (7 مايو 2009)

جيسي موون قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



شكرا ياجيسي لمرووورك​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (19 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه حلوة وخلى بالك من نفسك


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 مايو 2009)

*شكرا يامرمورة لمروورك​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (23 مايو 2009)

جامده اخر حاجة 


قصدي ايه الموضوع الرخم ده ( ده قدام المشرفين بس ) اوعي تقول لحد


----------



## BishoRagheb (25 مايو 2009)

*برضه شايفينك وهتتطردي معايا
مش هتطرد لواحدي​*


----------



## Mary Gergees (25 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه
حلو اوىىىىىىى 
تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (25 مايو 2009)

*شكرا ليكي جدا لمرووورك​*


----------

